# Congress



## SweetOpal (Aug 8, 2007)

First I have to say, it was darn hot in that arena, the only positive thing is that everyone was soaking! I don't think I have ever seen so many people wearing sweat drenched clothing!!!!




:

No, I did have a great time, the show itself was alot of fun, aside from the heat, I really enjoyed how the arena is in the middle of everyone, makes it alot easier to see everyone and thier horses and how they work them and what not! I learned a ton of knowledge from lots of new people. I was happy to actually meet a few forum members this time as well. Angie and David Foy were our back neighbors, they have super nice horses and did very well, wish the child had won the essay horse, maybe next year. Fran and Arlene were great as well, very nice to have met you both! Carin great to finally meet after reading a million of your post, and I might ad that Carin's hubby is a real tropper, great guy! Finally met Russ, heard enough about him from Lisa! Kay, for the brief moment it was nice to meet you as well. Lewella was just as cute as a button! I also met Corey H. and I am so sorry not sure what the blonde girls name was, super sweet both of them and alot of fun to sit and chat with. Didn't get to meet Leanna :no: Everyone was super nice and super freindly, it was really a great atmosphere!

We personally had a great show, we did far better than my expectations. There were a ton of very nice horses, and I could not beat that darn gorgeous mare of Sharrons-modern pleasure mare for nothing!!!!! She was very nice and congrats Sharron on those wins!

I loved Karen and her driving horse, beautiful turnout! The potluck was great, man that was some good meat, thank you both for setting that up and taking the time to get the whole thing organized, it is really alot of fun.

And I of course bought a new horse! How can you go to such a show and not! I don't have alot of will power but he will be Jessica's new Modern Country pleasure pony for next year.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on your great show! And gotta say love a friend who will just sit on the phone and listen to the show and keep me up on all the goings on

you did wonderful for your 2nd congress and should be VERY PROUD


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 8, 2007)

Jennifer, you did have a great show! That weanling filly....WOW! Poor Rusty, I think he finally realizes how much WORK I do at the shows



: . Neither of us have recovered yet, but I need to get off my butt and get those minis ready for Nationals. See you there! :saludando:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2007)

carin you have to tell her it wasnt hot lmbo!! jennifer wish we had had more time to visit. Congress has always been one of my favorite shows for sure. But i agree with everyone else that its time to move it even though i love gordyville

congrats on your placings


----------



## Leeana (Aug 8, 2007)

You guys did great, i got to watch most of your classes :488: :new_multi: :488: :new_multi: :cheeky-smiley-006: :lol: :aktion033: :aktion033:.

When i went back to see Fran, she showed me where your stalls were but you guys were not there lol. Was planning to make it back but it was to hott to do anything



.

I got to see the modern gelding that you got for your daughter a while back in his driving class ..woohoo, he was easy on the eyes



:


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm just confused how someone from CA can think IL is hot?! It must have been the higher humidity (which is a joke compared to our 100% 24/7 humidity!). :new_rofl: [SIZE=8pt]wimps![/SIZE]

I really hope you get to move to Texas so you can appreciate the IL heat wave (and show with us!).



:


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 8, 2007)

Personally, I think it was hotter last year in St. Louis. The ponies were outstanding, the food at the BBQ was top notch (as usual) the competition was wonderful to watch and as always, it was a great time. I don't care if you are from Texas, California, Florida or lilke me from Ofregon - It was hot - until Saturday anyway.

Mark


----------



## Russ (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations on all your placings! :aktion033:

I'm *not* the Russ you met at Congress but followed your results online back here in Iowa....I always remember you as Geshan's mom on the forum. Would be nice to meet you one day.





Which Russ did you meet? I bet I can guess...........


----------



## D.M. Minis (Aug 9, 2007)

It was nice to meet you to and your driving horse looks like a big size DANCER. It was a good time even with the heat.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 9, 2007)

D.M. Minis said:


> It was nice to meet you to and your driving horse looks like a big size DANCER. It was a good time even with the heat.



mmmm, D.M. Minis........do you happen to know a Dirty Russ Monkey? :new_rofl:


----------



## Russ (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey...there you are Paris :bgrin ....I wondered if you got home to NE. Gee, you were so quiet I thought somebody locked you up. :bgrin Good to see your home and had a good time at Congress. Check out the post I put up....come on Russ brag up your Congress results, I know you wanna. We all want to hear about your first congress experience.

Much success to you in the training world.... :aktion033:



D.M. Minis said:


> It was nice to meet you to and your driving horse looks like a big size DANCER. It was a good time even with the heat.


----------



## Sharron (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer for the nice compliments on our Modern Pleasure mare and the pot luck luncheon. It was fun meeting you we hope you come back to Congress again next year. I have to hand it to Karen's husband Jim and son Jason for the delicious meat...as usual they did an outstanding job! Everyone has raved about the tenderness and flavor of the brisquet...

Again thanks for the nice compliments on Provocative Woman...we think she is special too!

Sharron


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Jennifer,

I agree it was HOT! Congratulations on your show, especially winning the Futurity class with your filly :aktion033: I really enjoyed watching Jessica in her Roadster class and now it looks like I'll have to watch for her next year with her new driving horse!

Thanks again for dropping Sunset off on your way~ I think she appreciated not going to Congress



:


----------



## ownedbyapony (Aug 9, 2007)

:aktion033: Way to go Jennifer :aktion033: It was REALLY hot. Not sure I have cooled down yet ! Glad you got home safely !!


----------



## [email protected] River (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations on a successful Congress!!! Sounds like you took Gordyville by storm!!!

I think I know which gelding you bought(we have our moderns with his trainer), and if it is a pretty red and white gelding, I have some pictures of him hanging around. I can e-mail you some pictures if you are interested.


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 10, 2007)

Kristina,

Yes I would love pics, we bought Michigan's Hart of an Apache. I saw that you had been the previous owner on him as well.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 10, 2007)

JENNIFER CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR WINS AT CONGRESS and JESSI'S NEW PONY



I sure can't wait to see him. Sounds like you guys did great though. Sure wish I could have been there





ONCE AGAIN

CONGRATS :new_multi: :risa8: :new_multi: :risa8: :new_multi:


----------

